# Hoyt and Mathews shooters win prize money in five star match



## proelitefan (Jun 27, 2007)

now, why cant that same tournament happen here?in other words, why cant we have archery related coverage of shoots similar to this?im sure that theres someone with enough money to invest in this because i believe its a great investment...and dont tell me it wont work cause bla bla bla...excuses.if they did it with no sponsers, inmagine doing it here with so many sponsers...a world of possabilaties, the more coverage the more people see the more the archery companies sell...just my 2 cents...thanks


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. Really enjoying watching the videos.

In the future, you'll probably get more response if you post this type info in the "Field" forum.


----------

